# Blue Mountain Organics



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello,

A friend recently told me about an organic product he's been using called Super Plant Tonic made by a company in Arkansas called Blue Mountain Organics.  This is a small, family run business and the owner seems to be very knowledgable.  My buddy has used it for two years and has gone through extensive A/B tests and he's been using their whole product lineup the past year.  He was previously an Earth Juice and Metanaturals user so his standards are pretty high.  

I've been using it for a few weeks and so far I'm very impressed.  I've definitely noticed an increased uptake of nutes and I've had to use it at 1/4 strength since I use a very rich organic soil mix.  He suggests starting with 1/4 strength if you use a soil on the 'hot' side as it activates the organics and makes them more readily available to your plants.  BMO products are also very affordable even with shipping.  The owner is uber helpful and prompt at getting back to you if you email him with any questions.  The even tossed in a 2 qt ziplock of worm castings with my order and I've read that freebies and free upgrades are routine.   I looked for an existing thread on BMO but couldn't find one.  I did find quite a few threads by googling blue mountain organics marijuana if you want more mj specific info.  And no, I'm not affiliated in any way with BMO! 


hXXp://www.angelfire.com/ar2/tts/bmospt.html

hXXp://stores.shop.ebay.com/Blue-Mountain-Organics__W0QQ_armrsZ1

Here's the rundown on SPT:

*Super Plant Tonic*


 Blue Mountain Organics " Super Plant Tonic". It's a 100 % Organic Blended Tea Concentrate, and a little goes a long way. In this new, more concentrated form it makes 16-32 gallons per bottle for Soil and if using it in a Hydroponics setup it makes 32-64 gallons. See mixing instructions below for details. So what does SPT do for your plants; it makes their roots very efficient. So efficient, you can lower the dose of fertilizer you are using to half.  This tonic contains the following : Artesian Spring Water, Worm Castings, Mycorrhizal Fungi, Coral Calcium, Unsulphured (Blackstrap) Molasses, Endo and Ecto Bacteria, and Humic Acid derived from Oak Leaf & Peat Compost.

Now, most people "do not want to tell", you their ingredients. Blue Mountain Organics wants you to know them and why they are used:  

The Artesian Spring Water (provides an all natural, chlorine free base), Worm Castings (add soluable nitrogen & trace minerals), Endo and Ecto Bacteria protect your plants roots and break down insoluble NPK, Mycorrhizal Fungi inoculate your plants roots helping them to get the most out of your soil or medium, Unsulphured Molasses (feeds - these beneficial microorganisms, provides trace minerals, plus soluble nitrogen, phosphorus & potassium), Coral Calcium (adds 72 trace minerals - that's all of them), Humic Acid derived from (Hot Composted) Oak Leaves & Peat - adds natural chelates (ensuring smooth delivery of the trace minerals). All these good things are mixed, then oxygenated for (3) days under optimal conditions; in a special organic tea brewer. Which increases the feeding action of the beneficial microorganisms - which break down all these good things, into a highly soluble liquid. Easily absorbed by plants. Note: Mycorrhizal Fungi enhance your plants ability to absorb more nutrients, minerals & water - resulting in better vigor, growth & draught resistance. Just Google or Yahoo Search Mycorrhizal Fungi - You'll find page after page of information praising them.

The effects on your plants will Amaze You !!! . Just like you, a plant fed a well balanced diet, which includes vitamins & trace minerals - Results in Increased Health & Vigor. It is like a protein shake for your plants.  Blue Mountain Organics has spent years, perfecting their "Tonic" formula. Each run is made in small batches to ensure quality. It is great for starting or healing plants that are ill. Used weekly, all plants grow bigger & healthier. It is completely safe for food crop use. Your garden will produce more than ever, your roses will love you.  Once you try it - You'll tell others to buy it.

Can Super Plant Tonic be used in a hydroponic setup or just soil ?  It can be used in both.

For soil use - mix one ounce ( 2 tablespoons ) of Super Plant Tonic to one gallon of (chlorine free) water. The NPK value is 1.25-.4-.9 Pour into soil at the rate of one quart (mixed) to each gallon of soil in containers, and for in ground use - do not exceed one gallon per plant (weekly). Example: 4 gallons of soil in a container - requires one mixed gallon of Super Plant Tonic per week - or less. For soil this works out to 16 gallons of mix at regular strength or 32 gallons at half strength per bottle.

For Hydroponic use - mix 1/2 ounce (one tablespoon) of Super Plant Tonic per gallon of (chlorine free) reservoir water (weekly). Example: 20 gallons / 20 tablespoons and the added NPK is .6-.2-.45 (this is regular strength for hydroponics). There are (2) tablespoons in an ounce. For Hydroponics this works out to 32 gallons regular strength mix or 64 gallons at half strength per bottle.

This product has a 2 year shelf life. The date it was bottled is provided, in each store listing.

New batches are produced each month.


Keep it Organic!


----------

